# Australian employers cautious about giving jobs to people who move often



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Employers in Australia are being more cautious when it comes to hiring people who have moved around too often according to the latest outlook report from recruitment firm Hays. They are also being very specific with their requirements, being more demanding about core and soft skills and are looking for candidates with a proven and [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian employers cautious about giving jobs to people who move often...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

